# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  DigitAlb , SAT+ , Firmat e reja Piramidale.

## Apollyon

Ne nje kohe kur SAT+ reklamonte mallin e vet, duke then blini SAT+ se do keni qindra kanale, shum shqiptare u sulen drejt dyqaneve duke shpenzuar qindra euro per kte pakete satelitore, edhe me e forta ishe se pas ca muajsh SAT+ falimentoi. Asnje shpjegim, asnje demshperblim per konsumatorin, SHTETI NUK PERGJIGJET PER KTO. 
Konsumatori eshte ai qe humb gjithmone.

DigitALB, ben reklama nate dite per mallin e vet, nderkohe ne qe kemi blere DigitAlb nuk kemi mundesi te shohim kanalet si: Digi Premiere, Digi5, Digi6, Digi7, Digi8. 
Edhe ktu asnje demshperblim per konsumatorin, asnje shpjegim, as edhe nje fjale nga ndonje institucion qe merret me kto gjera, sic eshte KKRT.
Edhe ktu konsumatori eshte ai qe humb.

Ndaj lind pyetja, gjith kto qindra e miliona euro, qe ja shpenzuar nga mijra shqiptare per Digitalb e SAT+, ne xhepin e kujt kan vajt? Nderkohe qe shihni pronarin e DigitAlb duke bredhur me Ferrari ose me te gjitha makinat e llojit te fundit, ndersa nje person i thjeshte, i cili eshte lodhur ter diten ne pune, edhe gjen nje moment relaksi duke pare ndonje film, ai ska te drejten te kenaqet ose te relaksohet, por duhet ti ngrihen nervat, se pse ka paguar leket per dicka qe nuk punon, (ne fjale DigitAlb).

Ku duhet te ankohemi, ku eshte Reklama e TOP CHANNEL qe thote, Denonco cdo padrejtesi ? Apo Topi eshte i imi penalltine e gjuaj une? Beni si them un, mos beni sic bej une!! Drejtuesit e Top channel edhe Digitalb, perfshire ktu edhe SAT+, po ju marrin leket shtetasve shqiptare pak e nga pak, por si duket kjo eshte nje teori e re, per tu pasuruar, edhe per ti shfrytezuar shqiptaret gjer ne palce.

*Dikush do te thote "pse e bleve Digitalb" nuk eshte me detyrim, PO ORE I DASHUR, as firma VEFA nuk detyronte njeri te fuste leket me fajde*, apo Xhaferri etj etj, ama vajtem edhe i futem, edhe te njejten gje po ben edhe Digitalb, sepse kur nje firme tregton nje mall, ajo firme mban pergjegjesi per mallin qe tregton, por ne kte rast DigitAlb nuk i pergjigjet askujt, aq me pak konsumatoreve te cilet kan shpenzuar leket per te pas ate pakete digitale, qe te shohin ndonje gje ne televizor, edhe te relaksohen per diten e neserme qe i pret nje lodhje e gjate.

Kjo ishte nje ankese nga ana ime, te cilen sdija ku ta shkruaja tjeter vend, sepse cdo institucion shqiptar te kthen kurrizin kur bie fjala te DigitAlb, sepse ato jan te fuqishem me leke ( ME LEKET TONA ) 

Poshte KKRT, POSHTE DIGITALB, POSHTE SAT+ POSHTE FIRMAT E REJA PIRAMIDALE, te cilat po vjedhin leke nga xhepat e puntoreve te thjeshte shqiptare.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Apollyon, normalisht nqs do te blesh nje karte abonimi do ti shikosh dhe ti ato kanale qe ke permendur se nuk i shikon dot ne DigitAlb. Normalisht, si çdo kompani tjeter e ketij lloji dhe kjo kompani ka disa stacione free pa pagese e disa te tjere jane me pagese. Nuk mund ta quaj kompani piramidale perse eshte e tille. Sipas teje, edhe "SKY" eshte kompani piramidale vetem sepse stacionet e saj i ka te gjitha me pagese? Kjo nuk qendron sipas mendimit tim.

----------


## Apollyon

Ke DigitAlb ti? Nese ke DigitAlb, duhet ta dish shum mire se kto kanale SKAN SINJAL KTO DITE.
Qe do te thote te blini nje pakete te re HIGH DEFINITION e cila se di sa euro kushton.

Edhe un e kam paguar per nje vit, paketen e plot Digitalb, plus edhe ate sportive, ndaj mos flit kot.

NUK KAN SINJAL ATO KANALE

Kanale free thote, ik shif kanalin FOLK, apo tomi jerry.

----------


## drague

Apollyon e kam thene dhe nje here:derisa ne nuk kemi nje kontrate me digitalb do jemi gjithmon viktima te korrupsionit.(Une perkohesisht po e shof pa pagese)

----------


## Apollyon

Lum si ty qe ske pagujt, por disa te mete (injorante) si puna ime qe kan blejt karten, ne ku duhet te ankohemi.

----------


## drague

Nje shoku bleu sat+ dhe nuk e pa asnje dite se falimetoj.po sportin na e hoqen pa pike turpi dhe hapen super sportin.Une nuk do e kisha marre ndonjehere,por cti besh na duhet nje cope Shqiperi ketu ku jetojme.po me vjen keq.(ti ke toksorin?)

----------


## Apollyon

Tokesorin kam un, po kam paguar paketen e plote, edhe tani na del nje pakete tjeter HIGH DEFINITION te cilen duhet ta blejme, se ndryshe ska sinjal.. Kupton ca behet?

----------


## Jack Watson

Çoje si email te Digitalb (www.top-channel.tv ose www.digitalb.tv), kanë ca adresa aty dhe ndoshta të sqarojnë. Ose hape si temë te forumi i Top Channel.

Kjo puna e sinjalit ka nja një javë m'duket që bo vërc tërc, mgjth men që po na çmen. Ose ka difekt naj antenë, ose po transferojn zyrat. Nejse, kjo s'ka çna duhet ne si klient, ne dum t'mos na bohet mo figura me viza e me miza  :ngerdheshje: .

Digitalbi osht bo monopol tashi, s'duhej ta linte shteti bashkimin e Sat+ me Digitalbit, se ska kush i konkuro, dhe i ven çmimet si t'u teket. Po kshu është kur ec me hapin e kohës, dhe ligjet e KKRT-s ecin me kohën e hudhrës.

----------


## REALIST

JACK_WATSON, sic duket ti prap viktime e mashtrimeve te Digitalb e? Sa keq qe me vjen, por shpresoj qe tani pasi u mashtrove prap, ta kuptosh se cfar njerez jane keta te digitalb te cilet bejne propagande-reklame per te mpire trurin e njerezve qe te mos shohin te verteten me sy.

Ja, keshtu eshte digitalb.
 E vetmja mundesi per te bere dicka eshte qe te behet nje lloj  organizimi qe nje numer i madh i abonentve te bojkotojne digitalbin, pastaj "digitalb" do te punonte me me kujdes, sepse ndryshe nuk ka se si te behet.
 Dhe e keqja e keqes eshte se jane bashkuar mashtruesit e Digitalb dhe te SAT+, jane bere bashke dhe me kete rast bashkimi, i kane bashkuar dhe forcat qe te bejne manipulime dhe mashtrime me te medha. 
 Kjo eshte e verteta... e keqe por e vertete.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Nuk e di per DigitAlb tokesor, por ai satelitor mua po me punon tamam. Mbreme kam shikuar normalisht ne te. Nuk kam patur asnje problem. 

Por, gjithsesi, qe ka neglizhence ka nga ana e drejtuesve te DigitAlb. Kete nuk e mohoj. Dhe ketu faji eshte i shtetit dhe i KKRT qe duhet te kontrolloje here pas here keto kompani dhe atehere kur ka abuzime te ndeshkoje siç duhet keto kompani. Ose, me e pakta qe mund te beje kompania eshte te njoftoje abonentet e saj kudo qe ndodhen se per arsye teknike kaq ore apo kaq dite do kete disa probleme. Por, DigitAlb nuk mund ta quaj firme te re piramidale.

----------


## drague

> Tokesorin kam un, po kam paguar paketen e plote, edhe tani na del nje pakete tjeter HIGH DEFINITION te cilen duhet ta blejme, se ndryshe ska sinjal.. Kupton ca behet?


Ate high definition ta fusin ne b....se skam me e ble.prap po e njëjta loje

----------


## Baptist

Ju qe jeni parapaguar per paketin njevjecar dhe nuk keni mundesi per shkaqe te lojerave te tyre monopoliste komerciale me metodat me te uleta dhe me te pista kriminale, mund te ngritni padi kolektive, per demshperblim me ose kthim parash ose kalim te abonimit ne HD transmetim dhe dektiptim falas. Dy-tre iniciatore dhe nje avokat solid mund te kryej pune. Te perpiloje akuzen kolektive dhe te thirren te nenshkruajne te demtuarit ne zyren e avokatit i cili sipas marreveshtjes qe keni bere me te do te marre nje hise nga demshperblimi dhe penalizimi shtese i pales qe ka thyer kontraten pubklike me konsumatorin. Ka ligje e ligje te cilat mbledhin pluhur sepse nuk jane vene ne perdorim...

----------


## drague

Baptist kartat e digitalb janë si bileta autobusi(ska kontrate).

----------


## Baptist

> Baptist kartat e digitalb janë si bileta autobusi(ska kontrate).


Fatmiresisht vet karta, eshte dhe vlene si kontrate e shitblerjes mes paleve.

----------


## _Matrix_

Pse e blini pastaj e ketej ankoheni i keni llafe kot kto atij qe ja mban xhepi e blen ndersa ai qe ka llafe mos ta blej fare se detyron njeri.Edhe ne vende te tjera ne bot ka oferta biles me te shtrnjta sec e kemi ne Digitalbin ktu.

----------


## drague

O Matrix problemi eshte ke korrektesia.kur blen nje tv. ke dy vjet garanci ok.tjetra eshte se si sky i italise tps e frances premiera e gjermanise etj. jane te detyruar ti permbahen kontrates ose paret mrapsh

----------


## Jack Watson

> Ju qe jeni parapaguar per paketin njevjecar dhe nuk keni mundesi per shkaqe te lojerave te tyre monopoliste komerciale me metodat me te uleta dhe me te pista kriminale, mund te ngritni padi kolektive, per demshperblim me ose kthim parash ose* kalim te abonimit ne HD transmetim dhe dektiptim falas*. Dy-tre iniciatore dhe nje avokat solid mund te kryej pune. Te perpiloje akuzen kolektive dhe te thirren te nenshkruajne te demtuarit ne zyren e avokatit i cili sipas marreveshtjes qe keni bere me te do te marre nje hise nga demshperblimi dhe penalizimi shtese i pales qe ka thyer kontraten pubklike me konsumatorin. Ka ligje e ligje te cilat mbledhin pluhur sepse nuk jane vene ne perdorim...



Puna është se aparati që kanë abonentët nuk bën dekriptimin e kanaleve HD, dmth edhe po t'i lëshojnë valët e HD falas nuk i shikon kush ngaqë aparati nuk i përkthen. Ata që duan të shohin HD duhet të blejnë marrësin përkatës HD.

----------


## Apollyon

> Pse e blini pastaj e ketej ankoheni i keni llafe kot kto atij qe ja mban xhepi e blen ndersa ai qe ka llafe mos ta blej fare se detyron njeri.Edhe ne vende te tjera ne bot ka oferta biles me te shtrnjta sec e kemi ne Digitalbin ktu.


Pse e blejm?

Atehere ti qe shkon te bleshe buken ne dyqan, edhe nese buka te del e helmuar, nuk e ka fajin Furrpjekesi, e ke fajin ti qe e ke blere?

Hajde mendje e mbyllur hajde. Ik o cun se prandaj nuk ecim perpara ne, per shkak se kemi shum si puna jote verdalle.

----------


## _Matrix_

ore mua mos me ofendo ti mos na bej si sum e zgjut ktu ok .. un kam lek dhe te belj dhe ty bashk me shpi akq pik mbaroi ata qe skan lek mos ta blejne

----------


## Baptist

> Puna është se aparati që kanë abonentët nuk bën dekriptimin e kanaleve HD, dmth edhe po t'i lëshojnë valët e HD falas nuk i shikon kush ngaqë aparati nuk i përkthen. Ata që duan të shohin HD duhet të blejnë marrësin përkatës HD.


Nuk eshte problemi te dekriptimi por te procesori i aparatit ne rast se nuk mund ta perbij bandwidthin, ai do te arrij ta dekriptoje me celesin adekuat te karteles, vetem se do te kete ngecje te fotografise 1/4. 
Por kjo nuk po ndodhe. Ata (konsumatoret) nuk shohin asgje! Pra, edhe sikur ta kishin aparatin qe ka force te mjaftuar per te procesuar HD transmetimin ata nuk do ta shihnin kanalin e tyre te parapaguar deri ne fund te vitit, jo per shkak te aparatit por per shkak te celesit te karteles te cilin ua kane nderruar pa demshperblim. 

Dhe pikerisht per kete arsye duhet te denohen! Sepse kjo eshte vjedhje.

Mes tjerash asnje nga satTV-ete qe transmetojne ne HD nuk nderpresin transmetimin e kanaleve ekzistuese tyre ne SD per ta bere kete. Ne realitet shumica kane hapur kanale tjera plotesisht te reja per emisionet qe transmetojne ne HD dhe konsumatori po deshi ta zgjeroje arsenalin do te bleje edhe aparatin edhe celesat adekuat per HD kanelet shtese. Por nuk do te guxojne ta demtojne ate per kanalet qe ka te parapaguar nje vit me pare pa kurrfare kompenzimi.

----------

